# South esk 18/1



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, 
I headed out yesterday arvo for a bit of a paddle on one of the local rivers.
I'd had a look at the water levels on the net before leaving and was expecting a low river, possibly bordering on too low so I was quite surprised upon arrival to find the water right back in the trees and far to deep for my planned drift spin down and wade up method so I'd be staying in the yak in both directions. The main flow was quite fast and made for difficult fishing on the way down as there was little chance to get a full cast and retrieve away.
I worked my way back up, leap frogging between eddies and structures that allowed me to get a cast away or paddling in amongst the normally dry bankside willows to avoid the current. The fish had the same idea and it was in amongst the trees that I scored my only fish for the day as well as seeing a few others which failed to connect or stay connected.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice looking brown there! hoping to do some trout trolling myself this season (april-june)

Did you use the spinner casting? do you troll at all and what lures do you use?

Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great fish mate, 
i bet that spot is a beautiful part of the world,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQflLpwAABTfgAASYKcAEALgMAA/757gIABqGqn6YlPT0pvRRkYg0eo9Qap6nppPUDQGjQAaCANTHbyzNvew2HjvraAKOmUjXLPeCpCPSpiBX2ta+HomF4i+BNnf38jINoCiL3ExG5EdSlTFTRxWCW0HQSSlPt3dK8ebTSili7/p1RlkucxiR3wjUl4YSD/xdyRThQkAflLpwA==


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Had me horribly confused there for a moment wrassman - I was thinking 'Esk, Queensland
> 
> Red.


 Me to Red, I don't think we can match that in Qd.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Nice looking brown there! hoping to do some trout trolling myself this season (april-june)
> 
> Did you use the spinner casting? do you troll at all and what lures do you use?


I mainly drift spin on rivers and only really troll when there's insufficient current or wind (on lakes) for a good drift or when travelling. Trolling downstream can be quite productive at times especially on the slower sections but going back up I've only ever scored redfin and small trouties.
As far as lures, I mainly use small spoons but also small HBs and SPs especially rapalas and 3" bass minnows or 2" gulps respecively.



redphoenix said:


> Had me horribly confused there for a moment wrassman - I was thinking 'Esk, Queensland' which is not exactly trout country!


Not sure where in Qld "Esk" is but I'm sure you have something bigger and badder to aim at up that way.

Cheers
Col.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cool running streams and greenery  Nice trout Col, got me enthused


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfjtSVcAAChfgAASUIeAAhIhMCo/7/+gMADDBFT8mhBN6TImmNRkyZlNDDQyZAyMQYmTQ0wNTJpoE1MnpDTQDIHqBAGwUGHWIZS2Vvy77TrKgeKdZk29rk6JzG+QcVlDpwgYMUM8XR0NLWBJFHxUwLxzHMIgtZ8i/mVeCwZvhUb4DFVxEEQYQaYqEyPRF9QtSwyAwoJJ5QfbsneuCe7uznxsIBCgSUuxUXFXXAOGRW0TiISfQ7/a1E0oRgFGixnI5qxBW0BksGvGn2Y4E4O6t27L64ZtONpAYiRGxHSRjzDdyh+RpvC/iIIgxzlOSwsetI1KDh/F3JFOFCQ+O1JVwA==


----------

